
Ask HN: Tech news sources/communities in spanish? - malajubee
As I am learning Spanish I have been looking for good tech websites in Spanish. It can be websites like Techcrunch which have a international focus or pages that focuses on the local tech&#x2F;startup-community for a spanish speaking country (f.ex Spain) or a Spanish HN. Anyone got any good recommendations?
======
mrsalt
As a native Spanish speaker, I don't know of any successful tech community in
Spanish. Vast majority of them just republish news from English sources with
lazy translations.

So it may not be the best idea to learn Spanish this way.

With that said, I do know of two popular ones:

[https://www.xataka.com/](https://www.xataka.com/) and their network of sites
(Webedia, see page footer)

News and sometimes discussion in various topics, mostly technology, hardware
and random gadgets. Mostly written by Spaniards or Mexican authors, but don't
expect a lot of original stuff.

[https://elrincondelc.com/foros/](https://elrincondelc.com/foros/)

Somewhat popular but small community for general programming questions.

